# Why does DIRECTV make it so hard to cancel HBO



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Or other premiums as well. Try to cancel HBO this morning. I get a prompt online to call a number. Call the number and the automated system won't do it. Now the dept is closed until 8am. This is why hate adding HBO or the Sport pack when needed. You can add online, but not cancel. Does DIRECTV know that some customers HATE calling in on things are prefer the ease and speed of online help? Geeeeezzzz.....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's because they don't want to lose money. Name a business that lets you downgrade or discontinue service without trying to talk you out of it first.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe they do that so that they can offer to reduce the price for a few months in hopes that you will take the reduced price and then keep the premium channels when the reduction is used up.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

They make you call because they don't want you to cancel. These two packages are prime targets for on an off use.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It's because they don't want to lose money. Name a business that lets you downgrade or discontinue service without trying to talk you out of it first.


Dish Network.

You can drop premiums online with them, no phone call or chat needed.

Of course, if you do call in to cancel them, then they will try to get you to keep them with some incentive.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> It's because they don't want to lose money. Name a business that lets you downgrade or discontinue service without trying to talk you out of it first.


Sprint - I can downgrade (or upgrade) my plan or most of my features online without speaking to anyone. Makes me more likely to add on features since I know it is easy to turn them off when not needed anymore.


----------



## jburns (May 11, 2012)

vobguy said:


> Sprint - I can downgrade (or upgrade) my plan or most of my features online without speaking to anyone. Makes me more likely to add on features since I know it is easy to turn them off when not needed anymore.


AT&T same thing.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> It's because they don't want to lose money. Name a business that lets you downgrade or discontinue service without trying to talk you out of it first.


Fios. Turn premiums on and off on line.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I stand corrected but I'll take DirecTV over the above mentioned service providers.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> I stand corrected but I'll take DirecTV over the above mentioned service providers.


Me too. But they should have all their services configurable from web.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe they do that so that they can offer to reduce the price for a few months in hopes that you will take the reduced price and then keep the premium channels when the reduction is used up.


That's exactly what they do. Offered me I think it was $7 off for an extra 3 months? Can't remember the exact price. Would have been great, but I just don't watch premium channels-even when they were free.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> It's because they don't want to lose money. Name a business that lets you downgrade or discontinue service without trying to talk you out of it first.


I can list than you have time to read. Please not an excuse. Let's see, I can change say my phone plan anytime in seconds.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> I can list than you have time to read. Please not an excuse. Let's see, I can change say my phone plan anytime in seconds.


If their way of doing business bothers you that much you can always switch to another service provider.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> I stand corrected but I'll take DirecTV over the above mentioned service providers.


DIRECTV offer phone service? LOL


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> If their way of doing business bothers you that much you can always switch to another service provider.


Oh, that the ticket, please. Always the same answer from certain members. Why even make a comment here if God for bid, it's an any way, shape or form of negative on the way DIRECTV does things.

It's a simple thing, that's all! No business is perfect, but I this say and age, the option should be available. Now I have to sit on hold and wait for CSR to try and convince me to keep it, when the answer no. I assume it's going to be the same hassle when I cable the sports pack after football season :rolleyes


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> DIRECTV offer phone service? LOL


I never stated that. When I posted I'll take DirecTV over other service providers I ment their way of doing business compared to other service providers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> Oh, that the ticket, please. Always the same answer from certain members. Why even make a comment here if God for bid, it's an any way, shape or form of negative on the way DIRECTV does things.
> 
> It's a simple thing, that's all! No business is perfect, but I this say and age, the option should be available. Now I have to sit on hold and wait for CSR to try and convince me to keep it, when the answer no. I assume it's going to be the same hassle when I cable the sports pack after football season :rolleyes


 My, you're really very emotional. :sure: When I become dissatisfied with a service provider I deal with them directly. I don't go on a website and whine.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> I never stated that. When I posted I'll take DirecTV over other service providers I ment their way of doing business compared to other service providers.


Just a joke


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> My, you're really very emotional. :sure: When I become dissatisfied with a service provider I deal with them directly. I don't go on a website and whine.


Ok dude! Whatever....like I said...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Either way this can also prevent people adding HBO for one night because some movie is coming on, then cancelling the next day and having some penalty for the removal. They could include whatever information needed to inform the customer of the penalty but there's a good chance few people would read it.

HBO would not enjoy people adding and cancelling their service every few days.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"goinsleeper" said:


> Either way this can also prevent people adding HBO for one night because some movie is coming on, then cancelling the next day and having some penalty for the removal. They could include whatever information needed to inform the customer of the penalty but there's a good chance few people would read it.
> 
> HBO would not enjoy people adding and cancelling their service every few days.


They could set rules for the on line changes. However, I can turn HBO on and off on fios daily. Guess HBO doesn't really care that much. If they did, maybe they'd spread their first run shows throughout the week rather than all on Sunday.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> They could set rules for the on line changes. However, I can turn HBO on and off on fios daily. Guess HBO doesn't really care that much. If they did, maybe they'd spread their first run shows throughout the week rather than all on Sunday.


Off the subject, but this whole thread is debatable subject wise anyway. :grin:

How is it billed? You may not know that answer, but I would expect some kind of minimal commitment, or possibly some kind of activation/deactivation fee. I could get into programming my programming, if it wasn't just totally overboard on commitments and/or service fees.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Heaven forbid people having to talk to each other. Half the things we do via e-mail, or text, or some other "modern" form of communication , many times can actually be accomplished quicker via talking. You probably wasted 3x the time complaining about it in the forum than it would have taken to call a CSR and cancel HBO.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Heaven forbid people having to talk to each other. Half the things we do via e-mail, or text, or some other "modern" form of communication , many times can actually be accomplished quicker via talking. You probably wasted 3x the time complaining about it in the forum than it would have taken to call a CSR and cancel HBO.


Seriously, that is your spin? People should talk to each other so that is why a simple task shouldn't be web based?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

raott said:


> Seriously, that is your spin? People should talk to each other so that is why a simple task shouldn't be web based?


Exactly. 17 min on hold then 5 minutes to listen the the CSR ask about one offer after another. Could have been done in 1 min on the web, total.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> Exactly. 17 min on hold then 5 minutes to listen the the CSR ask about one offer after another. Could have been done in 1 min on the web, total.


They don't do it that way. The reason why has been explained. It's a wise business decision. You don't have to agree with it. You do have a few options:

1. Choose a new provider.
2. Apply for Mike White's job.
3. Secure financing and permission to launch your very own DBS provider.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hoosier205" said:


> They don't do it that way. The reason why has been explained. It's a wise business decision. You don't have to agree with it. You do have a few options:
> 
> 1. Choose a new provider.
> 2. Apply for Mike White's job.
> 3. Secure financing and permission to launch your very own DBS provider.


This decision is not a wise business decision, it just causes customers to have another reason to dislike the company and possibly jump ship.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Heaven forbid people having to talk to each other. Half the things we do via e-mail, or text, or some other "modern" form of communication , many times can actually be accomplished quicker via talking. You probably wasted 3x the time complaining about it in the forum than it would have taken to call a CSR and cancel HBO.


Funny. A number of companies actually encourage customers to use the web to handle self-service activities. It is actually much less expensive then having to talk to a "live" person. I cite items like on-line banking, paying one's bills, ordering merchandise, etc. Imagine what it would be like to call Amazon.com to order something?

In this case, it is a business decision was made to "encourage" customers to talk with a "live" person so they retain a particular service. On one hand, this is very good for the bottom line, but on the other hand it could frustrate a customer enough to seek out services elsewhere. It is no small wonder you see people bouncing back and forth between DISH and DirecTV; mainly because of cost, programming disputes, deals and customer service issues.

In regards to DirecTV, DISH, Comcast, CenturyLink, Dell, HP, IBM, et. al., many domestic customers do not enjoy having to engage a "live" person whose primary language is not English, or Spanish. In general, there language limitation only increases further frustration to get some of the most simple of tasks completed. Nor, do they want to spend more time to do a task that can be easily fulfilled electronically.

I can attest that talking to a "live" customer service agent is not a fun way to spend an afternoon. Nor, is talking to a customer service agent at CenturyLink in their DSL services area, or at DISH Network. In both cases you are talking with someone in the Philippines. But the worse experince, I had, was to correct a reservation with Orbitz, they are in Bangalore.

I do not blame the original poster for complaining. Of course, there is a further issue, each call center employee overseas means one less employed person domestically. With millions of unemployed people, in the United States, it is a moral and ethical issue, besides the issue of how easy or hard it is to drop DirecTV programming.

Unfortunately, until our so called "elected leaders" decide to correct this issue, customers will have to deal with people off shore who have limited English, or Spanish, skills which do not go beyond a written script that is placed in front of them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Blurayfan" said:


> This decision is not a wise business decision, it just causes customers to have another reason to dislike the company and possibly jump ship.


The average customer likely doesn't call in much to cancel services.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Blurayfan" said:


> This decision is not a wise business decision, it just causes customers to have another reason to dislike the company and possibly jump ship.


No. It gives DirecTV an opportunity to keep customers from removing premiums and possibly up-sell them. It works.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Man people are really reaching for things to complain about these days...I should start a list of real grievances


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> They don't do it that way. The reason why has been explained. It's a wise business decision. You don't have to agree with it. You do have a few options:
> 
> 1. Choose a new provider.
> 2. Apply for Mike White's job.
> 3. Secure financing and permission to launch your very own DBS provider.


another quality response. Ww, if you don't agree with the way DIRECTV does things folks, don't post it here.

I made a simple observation and complaint about a small annoyance and boy do the smart --- commens come out.

Thanks Hoosier :nono2:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> Heaven forbid people having to talk to each other. Half the things we do via e-mail, or text, or some other "modern" form of communication , many times can actually be accomplished quicker via talking. You probably wasted 3x the time complaining about it in the forum than it would have taken to call a CSR and cancel HBO.


+1


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

gio12 said:


> Oh, that the ticket, please. Always the same answer from certain members. Why even make a comment here if God for bid, it's an any way, shape or form of negative on the way DIRECTV does things.


 I agree with you. What is it with these D* defenders? Kind of ironic, isn't it? D* trying to keep customers and these guys telling them to switch providers. D* is probably thinking, :nono: "Please don't help me".


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

not sure if this was mentioned, but you can't or at least I can't change any premium services online & when I called and asked why, it was because I am on a "Legacy" package, I was told if I chose to change to a current package I would be able to make any changes online. 

Also, It is probably to protect people who do not realize you cannot just sign up for a premium for a weekend, then cancel and expect to only pay a pro-rated amount for 2-3 days.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stewpidity said:


> Also, It is probably to protect people who do not realize you cannot just sign up for a premium for a weekend, then cancel and expect to only pay a pro-rated amount for 2-3 days.


 I believe there is (or was?) a "penalty fee" if you cancel in less than 1 month just to prevent that situation.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> I believe there is (or was?) a "penalty fee" if you cancel in less than 1 month just to prevent that situation.


I think there still is, but is there a "warning pop up" message if you try to do it online letting you know there is penalty fee? If not someone may not know and get a little surprise on there bill.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

n3vino said:


> I agree with you. What is it with these D* defenders? Kind of ironic, isn't it? D* trying to keep customers and these guys telling them to switch providers. D* is probably thinking, :nono: "Please don't help me".


D* defenders? No one has defended DirecTV. What people have done is explain their business practice. It's up to the customers to accept their business practice. If they are is displeased they do have other options that were pointed out. There is nothing wrong with having alternatives and choices nor is there anything wrong with pointing them out.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stewpidity said:


> Also, It is probably to protect people who do not realize you cannot just sign up for a premium for a weekend, then cancel and expect to only pay a pro-rated amount for 2-3 days.


Sure you can and why not? They will pro-rate it if you call on. I wanted HBO for Hard Knocks. Now that it is over, I have NO need for it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Sure you can and why not? They will pro-rate it if you call on. I wanted HBO for Hard Knocks. Now that it is over, I have NO need for it.


No, you cannot. If you cancel a premium less than 30 days after activating it there is a $10 fee accessed. So, you pay a pro-rated fee for the premium in addition to a $10 fee for early cancellation. It ends up costing you more to cancel it early than it would have been to keep it for those 30 days and then cancelling.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Dish Network.
> 
> You can drop premiums online with them, no phone call or chat needed.
> 
> Of course, if you do call in to cancel them, then they will try to get you to keep them with some incentive.


 When I had Dish it was 1 time in a 12 month period only online, and it was also a $5 downgrade fee.

Directv used to let you downgrade a pack as long as it wasn't within 30 days of adding it. That may still be the case. There is still a "remove" button next to each pack.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hoosier205" said:


> No, you cannot. If you cancel a premium less than 30 days after activating it there is a $10 fee accessed. So, you pay a pro-rated fee for the premium in addition to a $10 fee for early cancellation. It ends up costing you more to cancel it early than it would have been to keep it for those 30 days and then cancelling.


HBO ($15.99 a month) is cheaper to just take the penalty if you only wanted it for the weekend.

2 days at $0.53 x 2 = $1.06
penalty $10.00
-----------------
$11.06


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Blurayfan said:


> HBO ($15.99 a month) is cheaper to just take the penalty if you only wanted it for the weekend.
> 
> 2 days at $0.53 x 2 = $1.06
> penalty $10.00
> ...


That's true. Thanks.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Somewhat related

I called to cancel premier and got 45 off for 24 months 
Good job D


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Directv not allowing the online cancelling is annoying and it has actually caused me to spend less money over time. I'd consider adding Cinemax or Starz every once in a while for a couple months if I didn't have to call them to cancel it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> Directv not allowing the online cancelling is annoying and it has actually caused me to spend less money over time. I'd consider adding Cinemax or Starz every once in a while for a couple months if I didn't have to call them to cancel it.


What's wrong with quick call to cancel? Takes me all of five minutes when I choose to do so.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> I stand corrected but I'll take DirecTV over the above mentioned service providers.


Does the new information change how you feel about the DIRECTV downgrade process?


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> What's wrong with quick call to cancel? Takes me all of five minutes when I choose to do so.


Sometimes I just don't want to have any pressure at all to keep programming I may not want. It's just personal preference not to dial a number, talk to the computer, sit on hold for a bit, and then wait for a counter-offer. It takes 2 seconds to add programming online, I wish cancelling was that simple.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"HGuardian" said:


> Sometimes I just don't want to have any pressure at all to keep programming I may not want. It's just personal preference not to dial a number, talk to the computer, sit on hold for a bit, and then wait for a counter-offer. It takes 2 seconds to add programming online, I wish cancelling was that simple.


Well, any company that makes it that easy to lose business doesn't deserve it in the first place. The way DirecTV handles it makes the most sense.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, any company that makes it that easy to lose business doesn't deserve it in the first place.


Which is exactly why they have lost at least a $100 the last couple years from me not adding more programming. Their loss.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Hoosier205" said:


> What's wrong with quick call to cancel? Takes me all of five minutes when I choose to do so.


When I cancelled sports pack, I told the automated system, which told me I wasn't subscribed. Talked to a rep, had to get transferred to a different department. A first level CSR should be able to handle it. Maybe if I had told the computer "premiums" instead of operator, but I shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> It takes 2 seconds to add programming online, I wish cancelling was that simple.


I never change my programming online. Twice in the 13 months when I called to change my programming, I got 'freebies' that I wouldn't have received online. Like last year when I called to cancel NHL CI ($178 for the season), they gave me a $20 credit for 6 months and a $10 credit for 6 months; total of $180. So they paid me $2 to keep CI.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

trh said:


> I never change my programming online. Twice in the 13 months when I called to change my programming, I got 'freebies' that I wouldn't have received online. Like last year when I called to cancel NHL CI ($178 for the season), they gave me a $20 credit for 6 months and a $10 credit for 6 months; total of $180. So they paid me $2 to keep CI.


I'm not gonna bother calling retention or a CSR to subscribe to premium movie packages. I almost always call them if I'm gonna get an out-of-market sports package just because they are so expensive, I know they give discounts, and I like to pay everything as a lump sum (which once you are on auto-renew it doesn't let you do without calling).


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"HGuardian" said:


> Which is exactly why they have lost at least a $100 the last couple years from me not adding more programming. Their loss.


They'll take that "loss" considering how much they retain and make with their current system.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> They'll take that "loss" considering how much they retain and make with their current system.


I think people understand that. They just don't like it, and I don't either. So what exactly are you trying to add?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> Does the new information change how you feel about the DIRECTV downgrade process?


No.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"HGuardian" said:


> I think people understand that. They just don't like it, and I don't either. So what exactly are you trying to add?


Making it clear that the system works as intended.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I would think this is actually a bad decision from DirecTV. I work for a large credit card company and we try to move as much as we can to the web to eliminate the need for CSR. The more business we can do online allows us to lower the number of CSR required for certain days and also allows those reps to service customer with more serious problems, not just minimal service request. I would think the same rules would apply to DirecTV (ie. rep helps with service issues, not just changing your package). I would love to the know the percentage of calls to just eliminate/change a package. If they really wanted they could still prompt special offers from their website to try to keep that customer on that service. Everything you can do from the web should be done to save money.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Fluthy" said:


> I would think this is actually a bad decision from DirecTV. I work for a large credit card company and we try to move as much as we can to the web to eliminate the need for CSR. The more business we can do online allows us to lower the number of CSR required for certain days and also allows those reps to service customer with more serious problems, not just minimal service request. I would think the same rules would apply to DirecTV (ie. rep helps with service issues, not just changing your package). I would love to the know the percentage of calls to just eliminate/change a package. If they really wanted they could still prompt special offers from their website to try to keep that customer on that service. Everything you can do from the web should be done to save money.


Apples and oranges comes to mind. You are in an entirely different industry using a vastly different model. Making people call keeps people subbed who'd rather not bother calling. Making people call gives one or more CSR multiple opportunities to dissuade people from removing products by offering alternatives and/or enticements.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Every provider that I use (Comcast,Sprint,Amazon,Dish,ATT even certain Ma and Pap stores have chat online) so why doesn't Directv is it that hard to do? But I'm guessing is because of promoting in offer and they rely on CSR to do their job besides they WANT YOU'RE MONEY


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I would disagree, I think it closer to apples to apples. If I could cancel my HBO service online I think I would be willing to sign up more often knowing I would not have to deal with the potential 30 minute phone call. If DirecTV wants to offer me HBO at a discount over 3 months for example; they could easily do that through the website while I try to cancel my service. If someone calls into cancel HBO because they don't watch it, in most cases they are going to cancel that service no matter what the CSR says/offers (costing DirecTV $$). I would think this as I mentioned before pushing this to the website would eliminate some of the unnecessary calls handled by DirecTV's CSR.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Fluthy" said:


> I would disagree, I think it closer to apples to apples. If I could cancel my HBO service online I think I would be willing to sign up more often knowing I would not have to deal with the potential 30 minute phone call. If DirecTV wants to offer me HBO at a discount over 3 months for example; they could easily do that through the website while I try to cancel my service. If someone calls into cancel HBO because they don't watch it, in most cases they are going to cancel that service no matter what the CSR says/offers (costing DirecTV $$). I would think this as I mentioned before pushing this to the website would eliminate some of the unnecessary calls handled by DirecTV's CSR.


30 minute call? No. 5 minutes, maybe less. The system works and it works well. No reason to change it.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> 30 minute call? No. 5 minutes, maybe less. The system works and it works well. No reason to change it.


Yes, we know. D* is perfect and personal complaints are not allowed on this public forum.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Barcthespark" said:


> Yes, we know. D* is perfect and personal complaints are not allowed on this public forum.


Complaints are always welcome, but offer a compelling argument for why changes should be made. If the current policy isn't working then demonstrate that. Why would DirecTV change their way of handling something if there is there isn't a reason to do so?

It's like one of my children asking if they can stay up very late on a school night. Then I ask why and the best they can come up with is, "because I want to." Try again.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did not know, thanks


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, any company that makes it that easy to lose business doesn't deserve it in the first place. The way DirecTV handles it makes the most sense.


No it does NOT! I am more likely NOT to buy prem adds on, if its such a hassle to get ride of them. That same strategy backfires!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Making it clear that the system works as intended.


How do you know? have your seen SPECIFIC internal studies showing this? :nono2:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> No it does NOT! I am more likely NOT to buy prem adds on, if its such a hassle to get ride of them. That same strategy backfires!


You're in the minority. Enough subs do follow the predictable path to make the system work.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> How do you know? have your seen SPECIFIC internal studies showing this? :nono2:


Apparently you've never paid attention to their quarterly calls.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> 30 minute call? No. 5 minutes, maybe less. The system works and it works well. No reason to change it.


Every time? Please..get real! I can't tell you how many +30min class I have had for simple tasks., Oh, that's on my cellphone because I don't have a home phone. Now explain why its better to call in?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Apparently you've never paid attention to their quarterly calls.


!rolling:rotfl::icon_lame

Oh brother...Maybe you need a new hobby! And you actually sat on that call and listed to them explain this exact issue?

You either work for DIRECTV or really need to get out of the house sometime.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> Every time? Please..get real! I can't tell you how many +30min class I have had for simple tasks., Oh, that's on my cellphone because I don't have a home phone. Now explain why its better to call in?


I never said it was better for you. I said it was better for them. Show them why they should do it differently.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> Every time? Please..get real! I can't tell you how many +30min class I have had for simple tasks., Oh, that's on my cellphone because I don't have a home phone. Now explain why its better to call in?


It's obvious using a phone isn't your forte but what CCarneross said in post #23 holds true. :sure:


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I never said it was better for you. I said it was better for them. Show them why they should do it differently.


Its beter for them? if I call in, I am going to get some freebie or a deal that I don't need, then call and cancel the next day or so. Now DIRECTV is losing money on the deal giving me credits. Why should I have to play a game with the CSR. Hmm...Call in keep HBO for another 2-3 days and get $10 off a month for 6 months.

That happened to me last year with the Sports pack. Called into cancel, they offered my $10 off for 6 months. called back 2 days later, cancelled the SP and kept my credit. Yeah, that's a good idea. :nono2:

I can see why you don't have the CEO position there.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It's obvious using a phone isn't your forte but what CCarneross said in post #23 holds true. :sure:


Ok dude  You got me. its faster online most of the time for me. Easier too. I am SURE it works a lot, but why not have the option. That's ALL I was saying in the original post.

Does DIRECTV deal with carrier Pigeons then? Why use modern technology like the PHONE!
Done with this.

thanks


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Its beter for them? if I call in, I am going to get some freebie or a deal that I don't need, then call and cancel the next day or so. Now DIRECTV is losing money on the deal giving me credits. Why should I have to play a game with the CSR. Hmm...Call in keep HBO for another 2-3 days and get $10 off a month for 6 months.
> 
> That happened to me last year with the Sports pack. Called into candle, they offered my $10 off for 6 months. called back 2 days later, cancelled the SP and kept my credit. Yeah, that's a good idea. :nono2:
> 
> I can see why you don't have the CEO position there.


Who is candle?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

rebkell said:


> Off the subject, but this whole thread is debatable subject wise anyway. :grin:
> 
> How is it billed? You may not know that answer, but I would expect some kind of minimal commitment, or possibly some kind of activation/deactivation fee. I could get into programming my programming, if it wasn't just totally overboard on commitments and/or service fees.


Minimum commitment is 30 days. Used to be customers would subscribe to HBO for a movie on Saturday night, cancel on Sunday and get a bill for $0.35 or something. It caused major problems with the studios, HBO, D*, etc, in terms of counting subscriptions. So now if you don't keep it 30 days, there is a $10 minimum penalty for cancelling early.

That was put in a number of years ago for the reasons mentioned above.

In terms of other providers, each has pluses and minuses. As an example, Dish had been charging a $5 downgrade fee for some programming downgrades regardless of when you downgraded. Not sure if they still do., but as recently as early 2011 they were. We all know some providers charge by the box rental\lease, some charge a whole home fee instead, etc.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> They'll take that "loss" considering how much they retain and make with their current system.


Is this just your assumption or do you have access to the numbers? How much more do they make by using their current system? What is the value of incentives they issue to persuade people to not cancel premiums? How many people still cancel after spending time on the phone with customer service(which costs Directv money)?


----------

